# Dies bullets and primerw



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Remington small pistol primers 35.00
Cci small pistol primers 35.00
.45 bullets box opened 3 missing 15.00 
9mm bullets 20.00 per box 
used .45 acp 3 die set 30.00 
New .38_40 wcf die 35.00

Txt is best or call 8018673662


----------

